# Tapton Court, Sheffield, June 2016



## HughieD (Jun 4, 2016)

Wasn’t planning on going to this place and less so do a report on it but happened to be passing so had a shufty. Didn’t even have my proper camera with me so these are phone pictures. I had enough that came out OK so thought I put a mini-report together. Don’t think the place has even been covered on here before. It is sealed tight so only externals. Nether-the-less, an interesting place and of architectural merit (it was Grade II Listed in 1995). The place in question is Tapton Court in the up-market Ranmoor suburb of Sheffield (just behind the Hallam Towers hotel). It was built for John Henry Andrew, the steel manufacturer, circa 1868. Mr Andrew was head of the firm of Messrs. John H. Andrew & Co. who had their Toledo Steel Works in Neepsend, Sheffield. He was born in Sheffield in 1824 and died on the 6th September 1884. Here it is pictured in 1915:


Tapton Court by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too sure of the history up until the second world war, however it appears to have been acquire by the NHS and converted to Tapton Court Royal Hospital Nurses Home at some part in the first half of the 1900s. Here’s an archive picture from 1940:


Tapton Court 1940 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In recent times it was acquired by Sheffield University and used as a hall of residence. It has been empty now for some time and is pretty much secured (Sheff Uni don’t mess around!). Some references I’ve seen refer to fire damage. Clearly it doesn’t seem to fit with the university’s accommodation policy and is probably surplus to requirements given the massive newly-built Ranmoor Hall of Residence just over the road to it. Can’t find what is planned for the site and it’s been empty and sealed-up for some time.

Anyhow…here’s the photos and excuse the quality please!

Viewed from the West:


Ranmoor13 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ranmoor01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and through the trees:


Ranmoor08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ranmoor02 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some lovely carved stone balcony work:


Ranmoor04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Balustrade detail:


Ranmoor14 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ranmoor12 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ranmoor11 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Stone roses!


Ranmoor06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ranmoor05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The old conservatory:


Ranmoor10 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The later addition to the north of the original building:


Ranmoor09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ranmoor07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ranmoor03 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 4, 2016)

Not bad photos - even with a phone. I think you'll need a tin opener to get in.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 4, 2016)

A nice bit of Victoriana that,I wonder why the top of the tower was altered so drastically?


----------



## HughieD (Jun 4, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Not bad photos - even with a phone. I think you'll need a tin opener to get in.


Ha ha...you're not wrong!



oldscrote said:


> A nice bit of Victoriana that,I wonder why the top of the tower was altered so drastically?


I was thinking that too...


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 4, 2016)

thats a shame you couldn't find away in Hughie, you done a good job with your phone tho.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice looking building bet you were curious to see inside.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 5, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice looking building bet you were curious to see inside.



Too right Flyboys. Passed here before and don't remember it being quite so sealed shut. Can't remember any other reports on this place either.


----------



## Bobajob Rob (Sep 20, 2016)

My great grandad worked here as head gardener from about 1902 to 1916. It was owned at the time by Mr Steel of Steel, Peach and Tozer.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2016)

Bobajob Rob said:


> My great grandad worked here as head gardener from about 1902 to 1916. It was owned at the time by Mr Steel of Steel, Peach and Tozer.



Nice bit of info Bobajob....bet he would turn in his grave if he saw the state of the gardens now :-(


----------



## smiler (Sep 20, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Not bad photos - even with a phone. I think you'll need a tin opener to get in.



Going equipped, that's a big no no

I liked that, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 20, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> A nice bit of Victoriana that,I wonder why the top of the tower was altered so drastically?



According to some old records the tower roof was hit by lightning and the roof timber damaged/destroyed by fire, but another source says it was a fire in the tower chimney.

Do not denigrate your photographs, they are more than adequate and better than some I have seen taken with a 'proper' camera. The 'full kit' was my everyday tool when I was working, but I rarely use it now as the phone camera is perfectly good enough for everyday images. The other thing is that it is always on your person (unless you left it in the pub last night!), one has to make an effort to lug a camera kit around and full size cameras do get in the way when falling through windows etc. It really comes down to having 'an eye' for the subject and taking the relevant images to tell or illustrate the story you are telling. Your excellent images tell an intelligent story about this place, which along with the historic images says it all for me. Thanks!


----------



## Rubex (Sep 20, 2016)

Lovely HughieD, I wouldn't mind getting in here


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Lovely HughieD, I wouldn't mind getting in here



Think you might struggle Rubex as SU Estates don't mess around!


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 20, 2016)

That's quite a place! Shame you couldn't get in but it's a great set of externals. I would never have guessed these pics were taken on your phone!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> That's quite a place! Shame you couldn't get in but it's a great set of externals. I would never have guessed these pics were taken on your phone!



Cheers mate. I've now changed phone so would have been even better. Been to a place recently and the phone pix were better than my SLR in the low-light!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> According to some old records the tower roof was hit by lightning and the roof timber damaged/destroyed by fire, but another source says it was a fire in the tower chimney.
> 
> Do not denigrate your photographs, they are more than adequate and better than some I have seen taken with a 'proper' camera. The 'full kit' was my everyday tool when I was working, but I rarely use it now as the phone camera is perfectly good enough for everyday images. The other thing is that it is always on your person (unless you left it in the pub last night!), one has to make an effort to lug a camera kit around and full size cameras do get in the way when falling through windows etc. It really comes down to having 'an eye' for the subject and taking the relevant images to tell or illustrate the story you are telling. Your excellent images tell an intelligent story about this place, which along with the historic images says it all for me. Thanks!



You're very kind Dirus!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice shots and one to keep an eye on maybe.
Nice little report.


----------

